# Windows 10 accounts



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I want to be able to operate windows 10 w/o having to sign in to my windows/hotmail account. I thought I had it set up that way but I needed to sign in on an account to do some things. Now when I sign out and try to sign back in it forces me to to do so under my hotmail account password. 

How do I change this?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Did you try signing out of hotmail? You might need to change your hotmail password to prevent signing in again.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

There has to be a way of doing this on Windows 10. As the same thing took place for me back in the XP days. I never ever wanted to sign up for Hotmail and never would want to. And Yet I was able to get around that sign up. Some how but now this many years later I forgot how I did get around it, but I swear I did get on without signing up~!.. LOL


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I get away from all the required windows home page sign ups by using about.blank as my homepage in my internet settings. Has worked for me since windows 98.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Ya maybe, just Maybe that was it.~! Maybe that is what I did back then. LOL
All I know since I had Windows 98, Windows 98se, and then to Xp, I never had to sign in with a password to get the dern thing to boot up, never.
I don't with my iMac now either. LOL


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Do I understand this correctly? Every time you start Windows 10 you must sing in?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Explorer said:


> Do I understand this correctly? Every time you start Windows 10 you must sing in?


That's been the case for a long time. You may not have set a password, and it may automatically go to a default account, but to get to the desktop you need to be one of the registered system users. I believe it's been that way since Win95.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nevada said:


> That's been the case for a long time. You may not have set a password, and it may automatically go to a default account, but to get to the desktop you need to be one of the registered system users. I believe it's been that way since Win95.


Tha is true but you still Don't HAVE to sign up for Hotmail. Period That is a bunch of bull feathers. And that his what the OP was about., but I get how I got around it.. but i know I did as I never had a hotmail account.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

If you're already using Windows 10:

http://www.groovypost.com/howto/create-local-account-windows-10/


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

You can set up Local Accounts in Windows 10. It works fine. No Microsoft account required.


----------

